#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Djour | D nummer 1 in Marokkaans vastgoed

## Djour

*Over Djour*
Djour is een advertentieplatform die kopers en verkopers van Marokkaans vastgoed samenbrengt. Op Djour kun je een stuk grond, een appartement of een volledig nieuwbouwproject via een advertentie te koop aanbieden met een groot, internationaal kopers bereik. Djour is de grootste website op het gebied van Marokkaans woningaanbod. Djour faciliteert een advertentieplatform waar advertenties ten behoeve van de verkoop en verhuur van Marokkaans vastgoed via internet mogelijk is. Een frisse, overzichtelijke en internationaal toegankelijke website! Daar hebben we hard voor gewerkt. En we zijn er trots op.

*Website*
Het platform is dusdanig ingericht om kopers en verkopers van Marokkaans vastgoed optimaal te faciliteren. Het aanmaken van een eigen account en het plaatsen van een advertentie is gemakkelijk en gebruiksvriendelijk. Door de meertalige insteek van de website bereik je door middel van het plaatsen van een advertentie een grote groep potentiele kopers en/of verkopers.

De missie van Djour bestaat uit 3 hoofdpunten:

1) Een vastgoedplatform faciliteren zodat vraag en aanbod van Marokkaans vastgoed optimaal samen kan komen.
2) De Marokkaanse vastgoedmarkt inzichtelijker en transparanter te maken door vraag en aanbod beter kenbaar te maken.
3) Actuele informatie verstrekken over Marokkaans vastgoed zodat besluitvorming beter mogelijk is.

Team Djour
djour.nl

----------

